# Fancy Holiday Pies, Tips to Make Yours Beautiful



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2014)

Just looking at the pics in this article made me hungry for a nice holiday pie! http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelysanders/23-ways-to-make-your-pie-more-beautiful


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm glad I peaked, so a couple favs if I were actually still into backing anything more than boxed cake mixes.  At first I thought I would need to figure out a way to back some growing vines around that one pictured, I need way more crust.    The fish scale, leaf and Ribbon one will do just fine.  I might have to throw a top on the ribbon one but I really liked it.  They were all pretty nice.


----------



## Lee (Nov 20, 2014)

too pretty to cut into, but you gotta do what you gotta do


----------

